# Clover and Clay pics!! (pic heavy)



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well they have finally landed at carrot cottage LOL here they are




























this pic shows how big she is, and she is only 14 weeks old!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are so beautfull and big


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

They are STUNNING :001_wub::001_wub:

I want one :smilewinkgrin:
Seriously I will be interested when you have litters, I know it will be a little while yet but those kits are going to be well worth the wait


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

i have ALWAYS wanted a REW frenchie, but MY GOD, a BEW frenchie?!!! I am in love....


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Frags they are stunningggggggg! Im more in love with Clay he just looks so fantastically handsome!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG they look massive already, they both looks so beautifully formed, what are their characters like? they look pretty tame


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh wow! They're so beautiful!! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> They are STUNNING :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I want one :smilewinkgrin:
> Seriously I will be interested when you have litters, I know it will be a little while yet but those kits are going to be well worth the wait


he he you and a million others


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Janak said:


> i have ALWAYS wanted a REW frenchie, but MY GOD, a BEW frenchie?!!! I am in love....


i have 4 REW trying to find a new home right now  shame your not near essex


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Frags they are stunningggggggg! Im more in love with Clay he just looks so fantastically handsome!


he sure is!! he has fantastic width between his eyes so is going to have a broad head, his mother isnt fully grown but is already 16lb


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> OMG they look massive already, they both looks so beautifully formed, what are their characters like? they look pretty tame


there characters seem ok at mo but as they have had a very stressful weekend clay isnt keen on being touched and clover seems very territorial but like i say its very early days


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww they are lovely!! such beautiful eyes


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Well worth the wait theyre sooooo sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now i understand why you was sooooooooooooo excited,,


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They're gorgeous :001_wub:. I would be first on the list for babies if I could and so big as well.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

16lb wow!!! sounds like carrot cottage is going to get full pretty quick with these bigguns. I'm sure they'll be all over you by next weekend


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> 16lb wow!!! sounds like carrot cottage is going to get full pretty quick with these bigguns. I'm sure they'll be all over you by next weekend


i hope so as clover is showing signs of aggresion so im going to have to work HARD on her to tame her to know we wont hurt her, also clay is scared of coming near us.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

they are gorgeous  
you know how to pick your beautiful buns don't you 

*Heidi*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

frags said:


> i hope so as clover is showing signs of aggresion so im going to have to work HARD on her to tame her to know we wont hurt her, also clay is scared of coming near us.


Does it take a long time to tame them?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omgosh !!!!!!!! they are amazing - how jealous am i ??? i so want a frenchie  keep the pics coming


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Does it take a long time to tame them?


Dont know lol not had to take 1 im keeping before  apparently not but i dont care if it takes months she's worth it 

she isnt showing these signs outside the hutch, she is just very territorial which gives me another sign.... a good mother sign!
she is fine outside the hutch, she climbs all over us.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOHHH gorg rabbits xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

frags said:


> Dont know lol not had to take 1 im keeping before  apparently not but i dont care if it takes months she's worth it
> 
> she isnt showing these signs outside the hutch, she is just very territorial which gives me another sign.... a good mother sign!
> she is fine outside the hutch, she climbs all over us.


so it kind of good then isn't it. My grandaulter said they're cool bean's, Think thank mean's she like's them. I've been stitched up abit though she's having on of her own that will stay at my when i move, How did i know that would happen


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ha ha ha i cant wait to have granchildren!! they sounds cool beans PMSL


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

When I tamed Rosie out of her agressive behaviour I just spent a few hours sat with her doing some puzzles in a magazine and reading till she realised I wouldn't hurt her and come to me for cuddles. Gradually she got more trusting and stole the magazine from me to shred so I'd pay more attention to her and not my magazine. You could do the same with Clover and Clay, get a good book and sit in their run but ignore them till they come to you and have some treats in your pocket for them as a reward when they come near you.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my god they are sooo cute and sooo big!!!! Want to cuddle them


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are stunning! I love the brown one especially (sorry, not sure of who is who )


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are stunning! I love the brown one especially (sorry, not sure of who is who )


LOL Clay (buck) is the agouti brown


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Oh my god they are sooo cute and sooo big!!!! Want to cuddle them


your brave! they bite LOL


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

frags have u had any up dates on naughty larry?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> frags have u had any up dates on naughty larry?


nope and im gutted TBH as they said they would stay in touch


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

that must be so horrible not knowing how your babies are


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> that must be so horrible not knowing how your babies are


its quite common really as they all stay in contact at 1st then after a couple of months i dont hear much although i have a few that keep me updated  and ive seen some of lilys 1st litter recently


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I will keep in touch when I have (steal) one of Clover's bubbies :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well I will keep in touch when I have (steal) one of Clover's bubbies :001_tt2:


PMSL time to upgrade the alarm me thinks :001_tt2:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats good at least. Shame about larry though he was such a character maybe you'll find him on ur door step some time soon


----------

